# Maden einfärben



## Carpmaster23 (23. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute !!!

Kann mir von euch jemand sagen wie ich meine Maden einfärben kann. Da bei uns in Deutschland das Fischen mit bunten Maden verboten ist und sie nirgends bekommt , wollte ich mal nachfragen ob von euch jemand weiß wie ich farbe an meine Maden bekomme???????????? ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+ 

Gruss @ all !!!


----------



## angeltreff (23. Januar 2003)

Lege sie über Nacht in Kaffeepulver, bekommen dann einen schönen bronzefarbenen Ton.


----------



## Carpmaster23 (23. Januar 2003)

Danke habs notiert. Ich hoffe mir kann auch jemand sagen wie ich die Maden Rot , Gelb oder Blau bekomme !!!


----------



## sams (23. Januar 2003)

hi carpmaster

Also ich hab das ganze mal mit Lebensmittelfarbe probiert. Ging eigentlich auch ziemlich gut. Bekommste ja in jedem Lebensmittelgeschäft musste einfach mal probieren.

Petri Heil 

sams


----------



## Lenzibald (23. Januar 2003)

Am besten du kaufst Futtermaden wenns geht noch kleinere und Mischt Lebensmittelfarbe unter so ein bis 2 tage. Die kleineren futtermaden verpuppen sich nicht so schnell.


----------



## Carpmaster23 (23. Januar 2003)

Soll ich die Lebensmittelfarbe einfach zu den Maden hineinleeren oder mit irgendwas vermischen ?


----------



## C.K. (23. Januar 2003)

Wenn ich bunte Maden haben will, mache ich folgendes:

Paniermehl anrühren, nicht zu feucht auch nicht zu trocken, anschließend mit der gewünschten Farbe versetzten. Nach ein paar Tagen haben die Marden die gewünschte Farbe.

Weiter positiver Nebeneffekt:
Der strenge Madengeruch ist weg und sie sind fängiger. Wenn die Dose schön Luftdicht ist, so bilde ich mir ein, dass sie auch länger halten.

Diese Technik macht sich beim Anfüttern sogar doppelt bezahlt. Die Fische werden mit Teig und Maden angefüttert und die Maden treiben direkt nach dem Einwurf, nicht so stark ab, sondern landen ziemlich punktgenau immer auf dem selben Futterpunkt.


----------



## Rotauge (24. Januar 2003)

> Wenn die Dose schön Luftdicht ist, so bilde ich mir ein, dass sie auch länger halten.



Warum sind wohl Löcher in den Madendosen?  #d 

Also den Geruch krieg ich auch so weg, entweder ein wenig Kaffee dran, wie es Angeltreff macht, oder ein wenig trockenes Aromapulver, z.B. van der Eynde drüber und die Dinger stinken nicht mehr. 

Kommt auch immer drauf an, wie lange der Händler die Dinger im Kühlschrank hatte.

Hab nen Laden gefunden, der verkauft die Freitags immer frisch.


----------



## wolle (24. Januar 2003)

@ Carpmaster 23
wo steht denn das,daß man mit eingefärbten maden nicht
angeln darf?wenn nicht mit eingefärbten maden geangelt
werden darf,weshalb willst du sie dann einfärben,willst
du sie dann selber essen  :q


----------



## Katzengehirn (24. Januar 2003)

hi leutz #h 

hab ich aber auch gelesen :b  das man mit eingefärbten maden nich angeln darf... ;+ 
naja mir egal...ich färb die auch mit lebensmittelfarbe... :q 

geh jetzt auf mein sofa und les erstmal die neue esox :z ...also man sieht sich!
 #g 
MFG Peter


----------



## Carpmaster23 (24. Januar 2003)

Ich hab gelesen das man damit nicht fischen darf. Aber ich glaub das war nur auf die gekauften bezogen. Die sollen anscheinend mit Farbstoff versetzt werden der Krebs verursachen kann. Aber wenn man Maden selber einfärbt, denk ich das geht in Ordnung !!!! Und selber essen , nein Danke. Sonst  :v  :v  :v  :v  :v  :v  :v  :v


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Januar 2003)

Maden nehmen nur Farbe an, solange sie fressen. Die bei uns käuflichen Maden fressen nichts mehr! 

Es sei denn man nimmt Pinkies(  meist ist dies aber eine andere Fliegenart und nicht die Fleischfliege) oder züchtet sich selbst Maden. 
Dazu nimmt man einen Eimer, darauf eine feinmaschige Strumpfhose(damit die Fliegen nicht abhauen) und legt dort hinein paar Fleischmaden und wartet ca. 6 Wochen. Nach 2 Wochen entpuppen sich die Maden und werden Fliegen und die nächste Generation wird dann blau, rot bzw. geld oder grün je nachdem wie man die Köder gefärbt hat. nach 3-5 Tagen sind es Pinkies , nach 8-10 Tagen dicke Fleischmaden. Danach sollte man das Futter den Maden wegnehmen und sie in Sägemehl sauberlaufen lassen

Dies alles kann man nur machen, wenn man keine nachbarn in der Nähe hat oder in der Nähe einen Wald, wo selten Leute lang laufen. es stinkt fürchterlich. deshalb sollte man das ganze mit Aromen mischen, damit der Verwesungsgeruch nicht so stark ist und am besten hängt man es in Baumen in Höhe von 3 Metern, damit kein Wild rankommt! Laßt euch dabei nicht erwischen, es bringt keine Freunde!

Fänger als bunte Maden sind meiner Meinung nach aber eher ein Mistwurm zusätzlich am Haken und man hat dann auch keinen Ärger mit den Nachbarn!


----------



## Lynx (24. Januar 2003)

Servus Carpmaster23,
geh mal in die Database rein. Da ist einiges über Maden.


----------



## Carpmaster23 (24. Januar 2003)

Database ???? Wo ????


----------



## Lynx (24. Januar 2003)

Entweder:
Startseite - Service - Database

oder:
Board-Startseite bei Forum:Junganglerfragen


----------



## C.K. (24. Januar 2003)

@bellyboatangler



> olange sie fressen. Die bei uns käuflichen Maden fressen nichts mehr!



Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Wenn ich sie in dem Paniermehl krabbeln lasse, werden sie deutlich dicker. Also fressen sie auch. Die Farbe ist bei meinen, auch nicht außen, sondern innen.


 Merkt man spätestens wenn mal ein Hacken stumpf geworden ist :v


----------



## plötze (25. Januar 2003)

hallo,

soviel ich weiß, ist das fischen mit gefärbten maden, nur bei wettkämpfen verboten. oder sehe ich das falsch. ;+ 

beim kauf der maden ist auch wichtig das sie frisch sind, dann fressen sie auch. wenn der händler in ordnung ist, dann sagt er einem auch wie frisch die sind.

danke für den tip mit dem kaffee, das kannte ich noch nicht. ich färbe meine maden eigentlich auch selten, versetze sie nur mit aroma, am liebsten mit erdbeer.

gruß plötze #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Januar 2003)

Meist setze ich auch nur Aromen ein. Für die Farbe ist dann der rote Mistwurm zuständig!!! :m Jedenfalls , die bei uns gekauften Maden nahmen bis jetzt keine Farbe an, außer mit Kaffee! Habe alles versucht. Von Lebensmittelfarbe bis zum Rote Beetesaft! Bei mir funktionierte das nie!  ;+  Ließ ich die Maden allerdings zu Fliegen werden und das sie sich vermehrten , dann bekam ich jede gewünschte Farbe hin!!! Deshalb hänge ich lieber einen Mistwurm ran. Macht die Fische verrückter!!! Besonders die Brassen!


----------

